# benline



## bilgermarine (Feb 22, 2012)

looking for 3rd eng alister harrow from montrose last known place of residence (Gleam)ex benarmin & bendearg also 2nd eng wullie shannon ex benalligan please contact on here thanks


----------



## jrennie (Sep 4, 2008)

The last i heard of Ally he was on the rigs and was staying at Marykirk just outside Montrose


----------



## bilgermarine (Feb 22, 2012)

*ally*

(Thumb)hi thanks for your info that helps me a lot i might be able to find him now ara best geo


----------

